# Need some good advice



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys so looking to change my workout routine . This is for 2 reasons 2 because certain muscle are feeling fatigue before im even getting to work them properly and 2 because im just wanting to change things up abit .  This is my current routine

Monday - back and bis
Tuesday- chest and tris 
Wednesday shoulders -bis 
Thursday - legs and if ive got time then tris
Friday- chest 
Saturday - bis traps and sometime tris

Im looking to keep the days the same but mix of the muscle groups , i go to gym every morning before work around 5am so i inly get to train for a hour .. My main problem with my current set up is that after chest my triceps are basically ****ed and after back i find my tendons get bad doing biceps an so on

And advice would be welcome ?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

You said your triceps are shot "after chest"... does that include pressing movements? Pressing movements are not lifts for your pecs, they are compound movements - they will hit your chest, shoulders, and triceps. You are young, you don't even need isolation lifts right now. Especially bc it sounds like the compound lifts are working your bis and tris enough already. 


Not to mention you have bis & tris being worked 3x a week and it looks like you only hit legs once a week. That should be the other way around. 


Monday - Back & Tris
Tuesday- Legs (heavy squat)
Wednesday - Chest & Bis
Thursday - Rest 
Friday- Shoulders and Traps 
Saturday - Legs (heavy DLs and high rep squat)
Sunday - Rest


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

If your tris are blasted after pressing, then you did well. Same with back and bis. People think chest and bis, and back and tris works because they are fresh for isolation movements. The reality is that they are getting two days per week of compound work and high volume work for their arms. It works because tris and bis recover quickly and can afford that sort of routine.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 28, 2014)

Think ill try the chest and bi and back and tris , and ill also incorporate a extra leg day like uve said with high reps  , but im still going to try train biceps at least twice a week as i love doing them lol , thanks guys


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2014)

Lupis advice is perfect for what u need right now. U will grow like a week with a routine like that but u need to train with crazy intensity on the compound lifts.


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2014)

TheLupinator is right on.

Shoulders are a bitch to separate from both tri’s and bi’s. I love upright rows but have no place to put them. Cant seem to get them far enough away from bi’s and still get pressing movements in.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 28, 2014)

Muscle Now split:

Monday:  Chest & Shoulders
Tuesday: Back, Traps, and Tri's
Wednesday: Legs and Bi's
Thursday:  Chest & Shoulders
Friday:  Back, Traps, and Tri's
Saturday:  Off
Sunday:  Off (Following Monday would be legs)

1st Week: 2 sets each exercise, 8 - 11 reps, 2 minute rest between sets
2nd & 3rd Week: 3 sets each exercise, 4 - 7 reps, 1:30 rest
Week 4: 4 sets, 8 - 11 reps, 1:15 rest between sets
Weeks 5 & 6: 5 sets, 4 - 7, 1 minute rest


----------



## Seeker (Jul 28, 2014)

I see too much work here. To many workout days in a row with no breaks. You wanna put on some serious weight, reach and go beyond 200 lbs you need more rest, and split your routine up better. 

4 day split.

Mo: chest/ bi
Tu: legs

We: off!

Thu: back/ tris
Fr: shoulders

Sa & su off!
You can work abs on any of those days as well as calves. Eat dammit, eat!


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Muscle Now split:
> 
> 
> 1st Week: 2 sets each exercise, 8 - 11 reps, 2 minute rest between sets
> ...



Wow, you carry a stopwatch around with you? lol
 I like picking the weight up/out when I'm gosh-darn ready.


----------



## powermaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I see too much work here. To many workout days in a row with no breaks. You wanna put on some serious weight, reach and go beyond 200 lbs you need more rest, and split your routine up better.
> 4 day split.
> 
> Mo: chest/ bi
> ...



This is a great routine. I am on this and love it.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I see too much work here. To many workout days in a row with no breaks. You wanna put on some serious weight, reach and go beyond 200 lbs you need more rest, and split your routine up better.
> 
> 4 day split.
> 
> ...


I like this workout split. Thing is I dont want to put on weight lol.
Im at 230 already!!!.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Aug 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I see too much work here. To many workout days in a row with no breaks. You wanna put on some serious weight, reach and go beyond 200 lbs you need more rest, and split your routine up better.
> 
> 4 day split.
> 
> ...




If this gets me big along with proper diet, I'm gonna take it.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 4, 2014)

thisisfromwork said:


> If this gets me big along with proper diet, I'm gonna take it.



Well it's good effective split that will allow you to kill it and yet still provides you with a good amount of time to rest, recover and grow. 
Choose the right exercises, sets, and reps in a good order, and if in fact you have your diet tuned in, there is no reason why you shouldn't see gains from it.


----------



## Azog (Aug 4, 2014)

Monday- Legs & calves
Tuesday- Chest & shoulders & abs
Wednesday- Back & calves
Thursday- lighter legs, more pump focused & calves
Friday- lighter chest & shoulders, more pump focused & abs
Saturday- Arms & calves
Sunday- lighter back, more pump focused


----------

